# Sandton to Wits



## Pradeep (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello everyone

Can nybody plz tell how far is Sandton from WITS Medical School, York Road, Parktown
and what is the average rent of one bedroom apartment there in sandton


----------



## Toot (Jan 13, 2010)

Its about 15km. Rent in Sandton is high, prabably about R7000 for a 1 bedroom flat but rents vary greatly. You can find cheaper accomodation nearer to Wits


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Around 11KM...

10-15 Min drive from sandton.

1 BHK will cost you around 6-7 K, better to check on some property sites....

U can also go for Braynston or sandown.


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*Any Progress*



Toot said:


> Its about 15km. Rent in Sandton is high, prabably about R7000 for a 1 bedroom flat but rents vary greatly. You can find cheaper accomodation nearer to Wits


Hello Anu,

did you manage to find work in S.A yet ?


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

DannyBoy said:


> Hello Anu,
> 
> did you manage to find work in S.A yet ?



 Not yet... And dropped the idea also( Grapes are sour) hehehehe

Checked with my few friends and they said market is not good there yet....

Now i have stopped dreaming... If something has to happen it will happen automatically...

have my CV on goos job sites of SA... Just finger crossed.. may be in future someone will contact me


----------

